# Tapetech drive dog removal



## forgetfuldrwallogist (Feb 2, 2021)

Can't remove drive dog and shaft set screw is removed


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Chances are it is fused to the cable drum. Cut the cable drum with a dremel and buy a new stainless one. For me this was the toughest part of a rebuild.


----------

